# Help With Value??



## then8j (Apr 6, 2016)

A friend asked me what is a good price for this bike, I'm not sure actually so I'm asking for expert advice.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm not an expert and think the prices of some of these are ridiculous, but that price tag doesn't seem too far off.


----------



## jkent (Apr 6, 2016)

1940 no rack, grips, light cover, seat needs recovered, tires, tubes, and looks like the springer tube has been changed. 
Probably should be a locking springer. No tank. It may have been a model BA97 == No rack or tank.
Not the best paint. I would value it at around $400. Max.
Your not going to make anything off of it unless you locate the missing parts or make a deluxe BA107 out of it.
$400 would be tops for me.
JKent


----------



## then8j (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks guys that really helps. I told him max $350


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

I think $350 would be a heck of a buy. If looked at from a parts perspective I'm seeing an easy $500-600 and would like to see the license plate on the fender. V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dibs on the license plate! Seriously I'd have no problem at four bills on that bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 6, 2016)

I think 400 bucks would be the most I would pay.350 would be a sweet deal.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

Diggn' that badge


----------



## jkent (Apr 6, 2016)

If that bike does get parted out i want the badge.
JKent


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2016)

Killer bike IMO. Love to see it sold complete.


----------



## then8j (Apr 6, 2016)

That same badge is for sale here on the cable for $75   It's a Lawlors badge number 19


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 7, 2016)

I like it......


----------



## then8j (Apr 7, 2016)

He got it! 
It's his first classic bicycle, it was at his local goodwill and got it for less then I thought possible.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2016)

Cool! 

So is it party time, or parting time?    ........................... lol


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow goodwill. That's a heck of a first classic bicycle, would be a shame to part it. Hope he enjoys it and keeps spreading the sickness of the hobby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Selling the license plate to me isn't really parting it! V/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Apr 8, 2016)

That's a  Goodwill good deal. Most of what I find at Goodwill are 90's Huffy's. I would be ecstatic to find a bike like that at the store. I'm sure he paid a lot less than value. If should clean up nicely.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Selling the license plate to me isn't really parting it! V/r Shawn




To me, things that were added/changed BITD by the previous owner(s) give the bicycle a unique identity and history, so it kinda is parting.
"Catalog correct" is cool, but character is King 
Plus you'd have 2 awkward holes and uneven patina if the plate was peeled!


----------



## then8j (Apr 8, 2016)

It's not going to be parted out...... Him and I both believe that it would be a shame that after surviving 76 years as a whole bike, to break it apart and sell off to the highest bidder. We aren't into the hobby for making money, there are a lot easier ways to make a lot more money. 

Anyway he is infatuated with his first love!


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 8, 2016)

That's gonna clean up better than you think. Go easy on that paint...especially anything "red"(pins etc.) Are there any other cool graphics on the frame?


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 8, 2016)

nice 1940 schwinn. bring it back to life. there is a 1940 only tank for sale in the for sale section.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 8, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> To me, things that were added/changed BITD by the previous owner(s) give the bicycle a unique identity and history, so it kinda is parting.
> "Catalog correct" is cool, but character is King
> Plus you'd have 2 awkward holes and uneven patina if the plate was peeled!





   I agree..
Removing the plate is Kinda parting it.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2016)

there is something to be said about the paint NICE ! theres an old bike like this near me covered in house paint and its old i am going to check it out


----------



## then8j (Apr 14, 2016)

Update on this bike: got dropped off at my house to clean it up and make it a rider.

Turns out that sometime in its life someone masked off the pin striping and darts and painted it brown......was  it just a popular thing? Lol

I will start a project thread to post a load of pics.

If it's a 1940 why isn't it skip tooth ?? 
Anyone have a tank in these colors for sale?


----------



## then8j (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is the updated picture.......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2016)

That's some hard work payin' off right there.....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2016)

then8j said:


> Update on this bike: got dropped off at my house to clean it up and make it a rider.
> 
> Turns out that sometime in its life someone masked off the pin striping and darts and painted it brown......was  it just a popular thing? Lol
> 
> ...




That particular chain ring was never made in a 1" pitch.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 9, 2016)

good job on clean up,what method did you use?


----------



## Dave K (May 9, 2016)

That bike is so rad!!!  Nice work on the cleanup.


----------



## jkent (May 9, 2016)

Nice job on the clean up!
Now the fun part begins, Locating the rest of the missing parts.
Way to go. JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 9, 2016)

I'd leave it a BA97... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

